# mhash & PHP



## liquidg3 (Nov 26, 2002)

I am using authorize.net as my online merchant, and recently they upgraded their services.  They supplied php scripts but they require me to use the mhash function.

Does anyone know how to install this?  Can it be done using the php module from entropy.ch?


Any help would be appreciated...

Thanx


----------



## RHITMacMan (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm not sure myself, but I don't believe this is compilied into the binaries you can get from entropy.ch.  You might check this link out.  It tells where to download the source and says there are instructions for installation.  I might look into this myself.  Just briefly looking at it, looks like it simplifies encryption, which I could greatly benifit from using.  Most other modules are extremely hard to follow and setup.  Perhaps this one won't be.


----------

